# Still looking for a breeder in NJ or area



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Look up each breeders' dogs on K9data.com and see what you see. For example, Goldilocks has a Goldrush dog born in 1997, one who only sired a very few (3)untitled offspring listed. . . Or choose a kennel highly regarded by the breeders here and take the guess work away. If you have to travel, it is worth it. I heard somewhere, somehow that Numoon is planning a spring litter- http://www.numoongoldens.com/Puppies.html.
Some members here also have litters- I know because I am drooling over the pups.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I recomend that you go to a New Jersey Golden Retriever Rescue.
There are so many homeless dogs available.


----------



## mohanclan (Jul 28, 2008)

hi. i am new here -- have read a lot of the posts and gotten great info, so i thought i would respond to this one. we got cisco from treasured goldens in green brook and we absolutely LOVE him. he is 4 months old now, and has been a wonderful addition to our family. he is very playful, yet calm when i want him to be. everyone says how beautiful he is -- he is half english/half american, so he is on the lighter side. maryann breeds lighter goldens. i believe she currently has some 100% english pups available, but they would be really light. i found my experience with this breeder to be great, and i am really picky. i hope i successfully attached a recent photo of cisco. good luck!


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

mohanclan said:


> hi. i am new here -- have read a lot of the posts and gotten great info, so i thought i would respond to this one. we got cisco from treasured goldens in green brook and we absolutely LOVE him. he is 4 months old now, and has been a wonderful addition to our family. he is very playful, yet calm when i want him to be. everyone says how beautiful he is -- he is half english/half american, so he is on the lighter side. maryann breeds lighter goldens. i believe she currently has some 100% english pups available, but they would be really light. i found my experience with this breeder to be great, and i am really picky. i hope i successfully attached a recent photo of cisco. good luck!


 
Hey there I also got my puppy from maryanne. I have a full english golden though. I am very happy with my puppy as well. Here is a picture of him. I live in Toms River. I knew maryanne from when she lived in my area.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

There are so many Goldens who already exist and need homes.
Won't you consider a Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Judi
I'd refer you to my "Why is this so hard?" thread below in which I outline my frustrations with the local GR rescue.
Others have posted or PMd me with similar stories.
In their enthusiasm for finding the "perfect" home, many rescues seem to routinely eliminate merely "excellent" homes with owners who work, yards that aren't fully fenced, or in my case a daughter with well-controlled asthma, but no dog or animal allergies.
Heck, they wouldn't even take my $25 donation. 
That's why, reluctantly, I too am searching for a breeder in or near NJ.

best
Allen


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just to let everyone that is looking for a golden retriever thru Treasured Goldenretrievers in Greenbrook NJ. They are great but they wont be breeding for a little while. The lady who was doing the breeding Maryanne who is a good friend of mine has past way at the end of july. Her fiancee wayne is going to be doing the breeding but has to learn the business from her best friend. So give him some time to get the business all situated and he will be doing the business thru Hay Hill Kennels in Greenbrook NJ as her site wont be updated for quite a while. I was so in shock when I heard and I still cant believe this. I would email her like every month and he death happened quite quickly. Her fiancee wants to continue her dream of breeding the dogs so hopefully he will be able to continue that. He knows most the business just has to learn the rest. Any questions you can email me of anything I can tell you. I am keeping in touch with her fiancee.

Kim
NJ


----------



## mohanclan (Jul 28, 2008)

*maryann new*

kim, i just found out about maryann today...i went to the website to look up her phone number for a friend and saw the horrible news. i called and talked to wayne (who i have never met) for almost an hour. so sad...she was a really nice lady. we only live about 15 minutes from her kennel -- i am going to take my kids and cisco over there this weekend to leave some flowers in the garden.
katie (cisco's mom)


----------



## BarbaraM (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, I am a new member and just read about MaryAnn from Treasured Goldens.
We got our puppy from her back in January at 7 weeks old, when she was
still in Toms River. I was surprised and saddened to read the news.
Marley is a great dog and has been a wonderful addition to our family.
I didn't know she had moved to Green Brook. That is much closer to us and
it would have been nice to have brought Marley back for a visit. 
Barbara


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Your Marley is very handsome.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

NJ is not very far away from Southern Ontario... and I'll be honest.... Arcane Goldens www.arcanegoldens.com is a GREAT breeder with high quality dogs. If you're willing to travel 9-10 hours... look them up.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, that's a terrible ending.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Braccarius said:


> NJ is not very far away from Southern Ontario... and I'll be honest.... Arcane Goldens www.arcanegoldens.com is a GREAT breeder with high quality dogs. If you're willing to travel 9-10 hours... look them up.


thank you! :thanks: and you guys drove 11 (?) one way so whats 8-9 right!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Norman's Daddy (Aug 2, 2011)

mohanclan said:


> hi. i am new here -- have read a lot of the posts and gotten great info, so i thought i would respond to this one. we got cisco from treasured goldens in green brook and we absolutely LOVE him. he is 4 months old now, and has been a wonderful addition to our family. he is very playful, yet calm when i want him to be. everyone says how beautiful he is -- he is half english/half american, so he is on the lighter side. maryann breeds lighter goldens. i believe she currently has some 100% english pups available, but they would be really light. i found my experience with this breeder to be great, and i am really picky. i hope i successfully attached a recent photo of cisco. good luck!


mohancian... my girlfriend and i just stumbled on this message board, and this particular thread by accident. we have cisco's brother!!!!!!! his name is norman... and he was born in april of 08... from treasured goldens. he's half and half... and on the lighter side.

i see that you haven't been active on this board for a year and a half... but i'd love to be able to track you down... eveything you've said on this board about cisco... we could have said about norman!!!!!


----------



## Lj41072 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Moa's Goldens in Sparta, NJ*

We are working with Michelle Orlando of Moa's Goldens. Her dog just had a litter of nine puppies. She is very helpful and supportive.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

mohanclan said:


> hi. i am new here -- have read a lot of the posts and gotten great info, so i thought i would respond to this one. we got cisco from treasured goldens in green brook and we absolutely LOVE him. he is 4 months old now, and has been a wonderful addition to our family. he is very playful, yet calm when i want him to be. everyone says how beautiful he is -- he is half english/half american, so he is on the lighter side. maryann breeds lighter goldens. i believe she currently has some 100% english pups available, but they would be really light. i found my experience with this breeder to be great, and i am really picky. i hope i successfully attached a recent photo of cisco. good luck!



Hi 

Not sure if you know but I believe there are no more Treasured Goldens in Greenbrook. Maryann passed away just after I bought my golden from her. And my golden is 3 now. Her financee' was going to attempt to try and start the business when I last talked him after she had just passed away but I havent heard anything that he did that. I know maryanns good friend does have english golden retrievers. My golden I have from maryann is full english and I love him he is beautiful. He look almost white but its considered cream color. Everybody stops to ask about him. If anyone wants to contact maryanne's friend here is her website. She has both english and american goldens. In fact I know that is how maryanne first started to breed .

Cynazar Home


Kim


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure if you know but I believe there are no more Treasured Goldens in Greenbrook. Maryann passed away just after I bought my golden from her. And my golden is 3 now. Her financee' was going to attempt to try and start the business when I last talked him after she had just passed away but I havent heard anything that he did that. I know maryanns good friend does have english golden retrievers. My golden I have from maryann is full english and I love him he is beautiful. He look almost white but its considered cream color. Everybody stops to ask about him. If anyone wants to contact maryanne's friend here is her website. She has both english and american goldens. In fact I know that is how maryanne first started to breed .
> 
> ...


This is an old thread that was bumped up... but CYNAZAR IS NOT REPUTABLE. They're terrible breeders, just do a simple search of the forum and you'll see why!


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Lj41072 said:


> We are working with Michelle Orlando of Moa's Goldens. Her dog just had a litter of nine puppies. She is very helpful and supportive.


I see that you got your puppy from MOAs...how is your pup doing? I am also considering getting a pup from there and would love to chat. thanks!


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

*MOA Goldens*

Hey Lola212

We have been working with Michelle Orlando for about 2 months now. We will be picking up our puppy on 12/17. She has been great to work with. When we went for our first visit, she sat with me for almost 2 hours going over all the details and answering my endless questions. We met our pup's momma and got all papers regarding the parent's clearances, bloodlines, etc.

PS..we are naming our pup Lola 

Carol


----------



## heatherc1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, we are thinking of getting a puppy from moa. Can you tell my why you chose michelle?


----------



## heatherc1 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would love to hear about your pup Lola that you got from MOA?


----------



## heatherc1 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Moa*



Lola212 said:


> I see that you got your puppy from MOAs...how is your pup doing? I am also considering getting a pup from there and would love to chat. thanks!


 Did you get your pup from MOA and how did it go. We are considering getting one of Michelle's pups in September.

Thanks,


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I was not able to find any clearances on OFA. Some of the breeders just have call names listed which makes doing your research impossible. Please be careful and check for heart(preferably cardiologist), upto date Cerf (should be submitted and less than a year old to be valid), hips, and elbows. I fear these kennels may not be screening for health as they should. Remember that buyer testimonials are just that, one persons experience with one dog. I would weight a testimonial more from someone who said. I have had my healthly, loving well adjusted dog for 6 years plus.
We have to admit, we all think we have the best golden ever. I know I do.
Check the health clearances you want your best golden in the world to be with you an healthy as long as possible. Try getting registered names or numbers and hitting Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. Good luck in your search. You may have to take some time to find a great and reputable breeder of english style goldens. They are all the rage and that brings profiteers out of the woodwork. You may want the expand your search to Canada. Check out English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread is older, but I'm surprised those people recommended going through Treasured Goldens...."English Creme White GR's" is a HUGE red flag to me. Sorry, but it is. I'd steer clear of that breeder any day.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

treasured goldens is no longer in business. The owner died about 4 years ago, she was a good friend of mine. I purchased a dog from her right before she past and I have a beautiful cream colored golden from her. I love her she was a great breeder.


----------



## CG7003 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Michelle is amazing*



heatherc1 said:


> Hello, we are thinking of getting a puppy from moa. Can you tell my why you chose michelle?


We got a puppy, Aldous, from Michelle in January who is now about 9 months old and is and has been great in every respect. We are close friends with our vet and she was super impressed when she first met him at 7 weeks and continues to rave about him at each visit (p.s. he eats Darwin's Raw Diet)

Overall, Michelle was and is great, in fact, Aldous is staying with Michelle now while we are on vacation. 

When we were looking for a breeder, I was really concerned and careful about the lineage of our dog and health history. Michelle provided all the AKC chart and I spent hours reviewing it and reading the details on the AKC / OFA / CERF databases. A few red flags came up, and I emailed Michelle for more info and she provided much, much more than I was expecting. Ultimately, everything checked out, and we feel like we made a great choice. 

Our Aldous is on the small side, like his parents, but he may be a bit smaller than usual due to the slower growth from the Darwin's Raw Food. 

Hope this helps!

Chad


----------

